# I got an in-app tip. From Uber!



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I don't know how they figured this but I cashed out immediately.

Two stop ride. Pick up in Woodbridge NJ. First stop was over the Outerbridge($10.50 EZ-Pass)not two mins down Arthur Kill. Second stop was Belleville, so I just spun back around over the Outerbridge(no toll) up 440 to GSP and through the $1.50 Union toll. Hit Belleville, trip done.

Now with my math, that's $12 total in tolls. Uber's math on the other hand...









Although, as of last week, my new Distance rate is down to $0.660 from $0.775 and my Time rate is down to $0.1725 from $0.2250.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Damn you must be getting the tolls Uber is cheating me out of in South Florida.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DevilShoez said:


> I don't know how they figured this but I cashed out immediately.
> 
> Two stop ride. Pick up in Woodbridge NJ. First stop was over the Outerbridge($10.50 EZ-Pass)not two mins down Arthur Kill. Second stop was Belleville, so I just spun back around over the Outerbridge(no toll) up 440 to GSP and through the $1.50 Union toll. Hit Belleville, trip done.
> 
> ...


Get ready for the oops deduction...8>O

And how did you get $41.50 in tolls...???

Looks like Uber math for sure...8>)

Rakos


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Get ready for the oops deduction...8>O
> 
> And how did you get $41.50 in tolls...???
> 
> ...


I die at your attachments every time


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

PaxiCab said:


> I die at your attachments every time


It helps to have a big family...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Coincidentally(maybe)it just happened again. I just got back from my 1st ride of the day. Woodbridge to Staten Island. $20 toll reimb this time for crossing the Outerbridge. Close to double what the actual fare was($14ish).

Weird but I'll keep takin it as long as they keep giving it.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You get $20 every time you cross between NY and NJ. Apparently it's cheaper to give NJ drivers the extra $20 for a round trip to NYC than to completely reprogram the algorithm


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> You get $20 every time you cross between NY and NJ.


*Only on a trip.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

@Rakos glad you're back my homosapien friend


----------

